# North Georgia High School Open - October 18th - Lanier



## turkeymerck (Sep 8, 2014)

North Georgia High School Open - October 18th
Lake Lanier - Laurel Park

Last year was a blast...planning for a bigger turnout this year with even better prizes! Help spread the word!

TOURNAMENT FOR HIGH SCHOOL STUDENTS ONLY

ENTRY FEE: $80 per boat - $40 per single angler boat

FORMAT: 2 student anglers (male or female) and 1 adult boat driver

1ST PLACE: $500 gift card ($250 per angler)

PAYOUT: gift cards - 1 spot for every 5 boats

BIG FISH: $250 Oakwood Bait & Tackle/Farley Baits prize package

Free door prize raffle to participating student anglers and boat captains.

YETI cooler raffle - $5 tickets

October 17th ONLY. Present the tournament flyer and a valid high school ID at Hammond's Fishing Center and receive their pro-discount. Also, present the tournament flyer and valid high school ID at the Atlanta Bass Pro Shop for a 15% discount. Excludes some items. Print the flyer from our Facebook page or pick one up from Bass Pro, Hammond's, The Outdoor Depot, Foxhole Guns & Archery, Skitts Mountain Outdoors or Oakwood Bait & Tackle. 

REGISTRATION: 5:30am - 6:30am October 18th

EARLY BIRD: goodie bags from Wackem, Trixster, Buckeye, Sworming Hornet and Zoom to the first 20 boats

CONTACT: more info and printable registration forms on Facebook: East Hall High Anglers Club
or 
email Coach Merck at kevin.merck@hallco.org

IMPORTANT INFO FOR PARTICIPANTS IN THE NGHSO ON OCTOBER 18th!

Find all the registration info and documents needed for the NGHSO at this link to the NGHSO group page on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/818212451556170/

Each team will only need one (1) ENTRY form for all three team members. Each team member, including the boat captain, will need to fill out and sign the WAIVER & RELEASE form. Every student angler, no matter their age, must have parent signatures on the WAIVER & RELEASE form.

You will turn in the ENTRY FORM, all three WAIVER & RELEASE forms and the entry fee ($80 per two-man team) on the morning of the tournament between 5:30a and 6:00a. You will be required to sign in and register as a team, so all three team members (2 student anglers and 1 boat captain) must be present to register that morning.

SPONSORED BY:
Whitmire Custom Homes
Wackem Crazy Baits
Hammond's Fishing Center
Skitts Mountain Outdoors
Oakwood Bait & Tackle
Pro X Series Swimbait
Foxhole Guns & Archery
Trixster Custom Baits
The Outdoor Depot
Buckeye Lures
Zoom Bait Company
SWORMING HORNET LURES
Under Armour
Kickin Their BassTv
Kytle Backhoe & Construction
M&B Pallet
CLarkson Family Dentistry
Bass Pro Shops

ACCOMODATIONS:
Holiday Inn Gainesville - Lanier Centre


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kevin let me know if you have any teams needing a driver again this year.


----------



## turkeymerck (Sep 11, 2014)

Will do...thanks!


----------



## turkeymerck (Sep 13, 2014)

If any student wants to fish this event but doesn't have a boat or a boat driver, email me and I can try to line you up with both. I have some guys on stand-by waiting for the call. 
kevin.merck@hallco.org


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 6, 2014)

Lots of phone calls and emails about the NGHSO. Thanks to Brad for the article in this month's GON!

Be sure to check out our Facebook page to print off the necessary paperwork for registration. Specific instructions provided below.

East Hall High Anglers Club page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Hall-High-Anglers-Club/442667205850091

2014 NGHSO group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/818212451556170/

Each team will only need one (1) ENTRY form for all three team members.  Each team member, including the boat captain, will need to fill out and sign the WAIVER & RELEASE form. Every student angler, no matter their age, must have parent signatures on the WAIVER & RELEASE form. 

You will turn in the ENTRY FORM, all three WAIVER & RELEASE forms and the entry fee ($80 per two-man team) on the morning of between 5:30a and 6:30a. You will be required to sign in and register as a team, so all three team members (2 student anglers and 1 boat captain) must be present to register that morning. Be sure to bring a valid student ID to registration. If you do not have a current student ID, then please bring some form of identification that verifies your age. 

Remember to get there early...the first 20 boats will receive a goodie bag (one per student angler). Also, you can present the tournament flyer at the Atlanta Bass Pro and receive a 15% discount on fishing items the Friday before the tournament (October 17th). You can also receive a pro-discount at Hammond's Fishing Center on the Friday before the tournament. 

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at kevin.merck@hallco.org. You can also call me on my cell at 770.519.4036.


----------



## BR400 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think BR200 will be there with a Franklin Co. team


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope they show up BR400! Are you dropping by the weigh-in?


----------



## c-rig king (Oct 9, 2014)

Wish it wasn't on opening day of deer rifle season. I know things are tough to schedule around. Good luck with the tourney!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 13, 2014)

c-rig...I know it! Being a big hunter myself I hated to have it on opening day but it was the only weekend we could do it. 

It won't be opening weekend next year!


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Oct 19, 2014)

What were the results


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 20, 2014)

Franklin Co High won it with 13.45lbs. A North Hall team came in 2nd with big fish...a 7.35lb LM. I'll post all the details as soon as I get the final results sheet published. Thanks for asking.


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 28, 2014)

We had a great turnout for the 2014 NGHSO. Thanks to all the participants, sponsors and volunteers! We are already looking forward to next year!


----------



## c-rig king (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like a great turnout! Glad to see so much youthful interest in our great sport.


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes sir, C-rig...there are lots of student anglers from all around that would participate in something like this...we just have to get the word out that high school tournaments actually exist!


----------



## Ironrabbit (Oct 29, 2014)

I wish they would of had this when I was in High School. Glad to see it going on.


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 7, 2014)

Be sure to check out our Facebook page for updates, pics, etc on the high school fishing scene in GA.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Hall-High-Anglers-Club/442667205850091?ref=br_tf


----------

